# Electric engineering E-books



## fido (22 يوليو 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء هذه بعض الوصلات لكتب في الهندسة الكهربائية ارجو ان تستفيدو منها :
اولا : الكتب الانجليزية :
1) DC Analysis & DC Circuits :
http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/electricCircuits/DC/DC.pdf
size of file : 4.14 MB

2) AC Analysis & Ac circuits :
http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/electricCircuits/AC/AC.pdf
size of file : 3.69 MB

3) Semiconductors :
http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/electricCircuits/Semi/SEMI.pdf
size of file : 2.19 MB

ثانيا : الكتب العربية :
1) دوائر وقياسات كهربائية-1 :
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/electricity/pdf/elc131.pdf
size of file : 1.29 MB

2) دوائر وقياسات كهربائية-2 :
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/electricity/pdf/elc132.pdf
size of file : 2.10 MB

3) الات كهربائية-نظري :
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/electricity/pdf/elc153.pdf
size of file : 2.29 MB

4) الات كهربائية-عملي :
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/electricity/pdf/elc153l.pdf
size of file : 2.29 MB

5) ورشة اساسيات الكهرباء :
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/electricity/pdf/elc151.pdf
size of file : 5.01 MB




*** مهم جدا ********مهم جدا***********مهم جدا***********مهم جدا**********مهم جدا****

الرجاء ( ان امكن ) توفير وصلات تحميل او مواقع للكتب التالية :
1) DIGITAL DESIGN
2) ELECTRONIC DIVICE
3) AMPLIFIERS
4) ASSEMBLY


----------



## abdouvbrag (23 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جدا يابشمهندس


----------



## مطور مصرى (8 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا للك


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (8 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله عليك أخي الكريم, جهد أكثر من رائع
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


> الرجاء ( ان امكن ) توفير وصلات تحميل او مواقع للكتب التالية :
> 1) Digital Design
> 2) Electronic Divice
> 3) Amplifiers
> 4) Assembly


سأحاول البحث وتوفيره بإذن الله
وتقبل خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------



## صالح التميمي (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م. علاء عبد (4 مارس 2007)

مشكور جدا
الله يعطي العافية


----------



## ENG_2005 (5 مارس 2007)

ششششششششششششكرااااااا الاخ الفاضل 
على هذه الروابط


----------



## mohamed_hassan (9 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي علي هه الكتب وبارك الله لك علي مساعدتك


----------



## ENG_2005 (9 مارس 2007)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس
هل يوجد لدك كتب اكثر 
شكرا


----------



## محمود سلهب (9 مارس 2007)

شكراً
على هذه الكتب


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## profshimo (16 أبريل 2007)

جارى التحميل..جزاك الله خيرا وان شاء الله ان صادفتنى هذه الكتب فسوف أقوم برفعها


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (17 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووررررر قد ما في السما غيوم في فصل الشتا


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (22 أبريل 2007)

جاري التحميل ...........الله يبارك فيك


----------



## kkk123 (13 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Vulture (5 فبراير 2008)

عظيم جدا ..................


----------



## الجناحي (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا أخي العزيز على هذه الكتب الرائعة


----------



## ridhafusteka (29 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك اخي على هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## ENG_2005 (30 يونيو 2009)

ششششششششششششكككككككككرررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
على ايه ياخى
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ومشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------

